# Dabblings



## Dabbler (Oct 17, 2022)

I got a boat rack from a friend and modified it to become a ladder rack / rack for hauling things on top...  I had to cut it and re-weld it for height, width and length to get it to fit my truck...   Paint will have to wait for spring as I plan to use slow cure epoxy.  But it won't hurt a bit to wait for spring, either:


----------

